# Flats-bay hybrid suggestions



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My old Mako 181 was great for this...80" of beam and enough room for the wife and daughters. Cockpit was very wide if not deep.

Needed around 10" of draft. Ate chop when crossing the bay. Self bailing.

If you could find one in good shape it might fit the bill.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

I think a used 21 egret would be your best choice. Removeable rear backrest and bimini would be perfect for family days.

I had an 18 seahunter and while it was fast and had a great ride, the space was not there.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

crboggs said:


> My old Mako 181 was great for this...80" of beam and enough room for the wife and daughters. Cockpit was very wide if not deep.
> 
> Needed around 10" of draft. Ate chop when crossing the bay. Self bailing.
> 
> ...


Yeah
I kinda like that Mako too. 
lmao


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What’s your budget?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

It's flexible up to maybe mid 30s. Unfortunately, it's not even close to an Egret budget.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

mmccull5 said:


> I had an 18 seahunter and while it was fast and had a great ride, the space was not there.


Some threads you participated in here and on THT brought that hull to my attention. It does seem smaller than the other alternatives, but remember we're coming from a 17T, which is 16'10" x 6'0". So 18'0" x 7'0" with a bigger, deeper cockpit, quite a bit more freeboard, and some deadrise is a significant step.


----------



## mmccull5 (Nov 15, 2012)

zthomas said:


> Some threads you participated in here and on THT brought that hull to my attention. It does seem smaller than the other alternatives, but remember we're coming from a 17T, which is 16'10" x 6'0". So 18'0" x 7'0" with a bigger, deeper cockpit, quite a bit more freeboard, and some deadrise is a significant step.


Sweet! It's a great hull.

I fish on a 17t regularly but the seahunter, while bigger, just felt more comfortable running. I also very rarely ran it with a full tank so it would get shallower than most say. I am pretty sure it held close to 50 gallons? I don't think it will be as much of a step up as you might think, would be my only concern.

I sold it to a buddy here locally. I'm here if you have any questions. I don't think the moccasion was around back when I picked up the seahunter, otherwise I would have been all over it. It is the perfect hybrid in my opinion.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd look for a Hewes 21 or ActionCraft 189 or 20 flats. Stable, lots more room and storage, yet still shallow enough for the lagoon and your other intended duties. The Andros pangas are a good utility option as well.

Edit: Didn't see your early discount about some of these suggestions, but compared to the 17T, the cockpits are gonna seem huge.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

You didn't mention the older 21MA maverick, but it would possibly work. Same hull as the pathfinder 22. Hard to find, but I see them being used as light tackle guide boats in the IRL. I've even poled one....gotta be downwind or no wind, obviously. Single axle trailer.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Save $10000 and buy my scout.  

I did a review of the Seahunter years ago. It’s a great boat. You can also pick up older MA or Hewes for that amount.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## SWFL Dawg (Aug 27, 2020)

zthomas said:


> I'm finally coming to terms with the fact that I'm going to have to sell the 17T for something bigger. I use it probably 70% for fishing the lagoon, but the rest of the time it pulls family duty with two kids (6 and 11) and my wife. That means lots of sandbar trips, exploring freshwater rivers and springs and such, boat camping, scalloping, etc etc. And it has just gotten too small for that. Pic is lunch at Cayo Costa on a recent trip to Pine Island Sound, loaded with a day's worth of food and drinks, beach chairs and gear, masks and fins, and rods and tackle.
> 
> I wish we could afford to just buy a second, bigger boat, but that's not in the cards. So whatever replaces it needs to still be at least reasonably fishable in Mosquito Lagoon. I understand that whatever I get is going to limit where I can go, but that's life. I want to stay with a small, light, simple boat on a single axle trailer that's easy and cheap to run, maintain, store, and tow. Thought about going the Pathfinder 22 route and decided against it.
> 
> ...


----------



## SWFL Dawg (Aug 27, 2020)

You could look at a shallow sport 21. They run and float very skinny. Not as good for crossing open water though.


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

What about custom build? I myself and several others can do a custom boat for you. Travis, JC designs. All could put you in an awesome boat and be exactly what you need and more. Just look at the chris Morejohn designs and bateau designs.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My action craft has a small cockpit but tons of storage on the hatches and it's a mid 90s so it has open storage under the bench seat where I keep the umbrella for the sandbar with the wife. Here







is Cayo Costa


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

There was a sweet Hewes 21 on the Maverick Boat Group forum, but it has sold.

Here's a PF that needs a little TLC but it has lots of potential.









20ft Pathfinder


- 2005 2000v Pathfinder - 2010 Yamaha F150 approx 503 hours, but I am still using it. - 2005 Performance Aluminum Torsion Axle Trailer with swing tongue. - Garmin 94sv with downview and sidescan - 6ft Powerpole (pump replaced less than a year ago) - Lenco Trim Tabs - Stainless/ Aluminum Frame Bim...




mbgforum.com





Here's a reasonably priced Egret 189





Egret 189 boats for sale - Boat Trader


Find Egret 189 boats for sale near you, including boat prices, photos, and more. Locate Egret boat dealers and find your boat at Boat Trader!




www.boattrader.com


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

hydra sport 21’ LTS tunnel. 10” draft. Good luck.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Mike Haydon said:


> What about custom build? I myself and several others can do a custom boat for you. Travis, JC designs. All could put you in an awesome boat and be exactly what you need and more.


Hum, this would be very interesting for myself as well.
Any build ideas 💡 To stay around 25k or less (BMT)?
I’m in the same 🚣‍♀️ boat (no pun intended).
PM me.
Thanks 😊


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

As someone who owns an IPB 18, I'll throw in my thoughts. I use mine for exactly what you describe, but fish NE Florida rather than the lagoon. mccull is right - room is still a bit tight. I find when I have 4 or 5 people/kids on board, the storage kind of runs out. A big part of that is because I use one of my large compartments in the stern for a release well vs. storage though. The extra cockpit room is nice for seating as you can fit 2 bean bags (not a lot of flats boats where you can do that.)

I will say this - I wouldn't sell my boat as it fits my needs pretty damn well. I'd love a larger boat, but I wouldn't be able to get in the garage. I will say this - if I didn't have budget or storage limitations, I'd probably be in a 19 or 21 Egret Moccasin though - customized to seat 5 with a bay boat layout.

You may consider reaching out to Mangrove Boats as I understand they have the old Sea Hunter/IPB molds.


----------



## Hewesfan (Aug 17, 2020)

I’d look into the Young 20. They offer more space and storage and have a custom fit Bimini top that tucks away when you don’t need it for fishing but sounds like you’ll need it more than not. I posted mine on OfferUp as I’m contemplating on going with their 24. Here is my link. Let me know if you have any questions. https://offerup.co/PLk8I6Dgi9


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Yes, some of the Young offerings have some great layouts and features as well


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@zthomas - I just now noticed you're the same dude who posted on the Panga forum on Facebook and I mentioned the Evo vs. the Backwater vs. the regular Panga Marine 18' Skiff

2015 Panga Marine 18 Evo for sale -PRICE DROP - Houston, Tx


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

A Pathfinder 1900 runs pretty shallow, but anything decent and used is hard to find these days.


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

You would be very surprised how shallow the pathfinders get if you don't fill the tank and load them up with a bunch of crap. Just moved to a 23 and love it. That being said, a 21 Master Angler would be perfect, but the 21s are hard to find. My friend has a 20ft hewes light tackle and it's also a great hybrid boat. You'd also be able to get one of those much cheaper than a Master Angler (anywhere from 12-20k), I'm sure there is a reason for that though.


----------



## mc360 (Aug 18, 2020)

crboggs said:


> My old Mako 181 was great for this...80" of beam and enough room for the wife and daughters. Cockpit was very wide if not deep.
> 
> Needed around 10" of draft. Ate chop when crossing the bay. Self bailing.
> 
> ...


got a Mako 171 flats that does the same- floats skinny, good ride in the chop. easily handle 4 real size people. If you can get to the Mako owners site, you can read up on them- basically made one-at-a-time for special order- back in the day where Mako Boats were one of the best boats on the water. Damn sexy on the water as well. 

Mine needs a new home as we are getting a new flats/skiff in the future.


----------



## Ryan Brown (Aug 8, 2020)

Love you're 17T pathfinder!!!!!!! What are you planning on asking for it because I may be interested?


----------



## Foreverglades93 (Dec 20, 2015)

Not only do you have all that gear 2 young kids and a wife but those kids are going to get bigger. I’m not sure what the price range is but look into a used East cape vantage. I would prefer a vantage over a 19/20 pathfinder. It’s 19ft has huge spray rails, stable and poles in 8 inches.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

East Cape Vantage. Maxi skiff at 19'2, 79" beam but still poles good. Tons of storage, eats rough water and is a legit 10" boat in light fishing configuration. I had a Vantage VHP with a Zuke 140 and it was a legit 10" on pole with two guys and gear. This pic I measured 9.5". A regular Vantage with a 90 or 115 would draft a little less.


----------



## BCPD199 (Jan 26, 2015)

Have you looked at a Young 20? Robb builds a good boat and they can be bought pretty reasonably.


----------



## Hunterj5 (Jul 26, 2015)

Check out the recently discontinued Cobia 21 Bay. We have one and it’s great for all around inshore fishing, running in the ocean on calm days, and sandbar duty. Great fuel economy with the F150 and tons of storage. Floats shallow. Made by the Maverick/Hewes/Pathfinder guys so the build quality is very good. Hull is a modified Pathfinder 22. Should be able to find one for under 30k easily.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Used 20' - 22' Pathfinders can be had in your budget. Just know what you're looking for and be quick when you see a good deal.

I went with a 2200 with a TTop for the family and bigger water. And a basic Gheenoe LT25 for everthing else.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Rigged and ready to fish today.


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

Yellowfin 21 Hybrid.

12”-1200’ looking good and riding remarkably.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bonefish Hilltide 22 is on my short list


----------



## Kevin Booker (May 25, 2016)

My 18 Hewes can do all of those things. It floats pretty shallow and handles chop really well.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

@zthomas there is a 19 foot pathfinder bay boat for sale in Ft Myers on craigslist but it won't let me post it.


----------

